# Black 1/2" intake tube/strainer



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I know this sounds like an incredibly simple piece of equipment to find, but for some reason I can't find one. I want to replace my green eheim intake on one of my tanks that has a black background. Eheim does make an intake kit but it's a combination of off-black and gray. Thanks!


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

try looking up Eheim parts on the net or call or email Eheim for a parts store online


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Use a food safe spray paint. I've done this a couple of times with a few different objects and tanks. I never had any problems as long as you let it dry thoroughly.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Dryn said:


> Use a food safe spray paint. I've done this a couple of times with a few different objects and tanks. I never had any problems as long as you let it dry thoroughly.


Not a bad idea. Thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Jeff:,

These links are for 1/2" black sponge filters, not specifically for Eheim. I just purchased these prefilters;
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/198263/product.web

Here is a listing of ones for one from another vendor:
http://www.aquariumguys.com/foamprefilter.html

I kept searching under "sponge" and "strainers" until someone posted the term "Prefilter" and then I found them everywhere.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Seattle. Actually I'm looking for the intake pipe and strainer not the sponge prefilters.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I've actually looked for the same stuff before and found this:

$19.95
http://www.aquacave.com/installation-kit-for-nanobrmini-chillersbr--by-jbj-2017.html

same price at dr. foster/smith


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

chadly said:


> I've actually looked for the same stuff before and found this:
> 
> $19.95
> http://www.aquacave.com/installation-kit-for-nanobrmini-chillersbr--by-jbj-2017.html
> ...


Thanks for the info. That looks like a possiblity.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Krylon Fusion spray paint for plastic works in an aquarium. 
I have painted PVC with it, and it is fine.
For the smooth tubing I would rough it up a bit with some sand paper. It will not take much. 
I just barely took the gloss off the PVC pipe and the paint stuck to it with no problems. I put on 2 coats.


----------

